# Another 33 lbs of bellies



## bb53chevpro (Oct 2, 2009)

Just put 33 pounds of bellies into salt, sugar and cure. Going to let cure for 7 days, then cold smoke for about 8 hours.
Here is a link of the bellies before curing.



http://s283.photobucket.com/albums/k...view=slideshow


----------



## nate_46 (Oct 2, 2009)

That is a lot of bacon!!!  Is that a years worth?


----------



## ronp (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks good from here. Do you sell it, or just make it for your family?


----------



## fire it up (Oct 2, 2009)

Great looking bacon, well soon to be bacon anyway.
So much better than anything I can find in the stores around here.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks Great...


----------



## desertlites (Oct 2, 2009)

if I recall right Andy u have been out of belly a good part of the summer-glad the weather has changed for u-and your freezer will be supplied once again.good luck on the smoke buddy.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks like a great start


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2009)

Those are some good looking bellies. I'm sure thats gonna be a mess of bacon but it sure looks better then any of the bacon your find in the store for sure. It always taste better when you make it yourself from stratch.


----------



## pantherfan83 (Oct 2, 2009)

I've got to do this this fall/winter.  I've been putting it off until I can get a slicer so I can get uniform thickness.  How hard is it to slice it with a knife?  I know it's easier if you partially freeze it, but can you make even slices if you are careful?


----------



## irishteabear (Oct 3, 2009)

Glad to see you're doing bacon again, Andy.  I'm looking forward to seeing the finished qview.  It's still on my to do list.


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 3, 2009)

Good looking pork bellies! I never could find them around here, and found them in Hawaii. Looks like they're fun to smoke.


----------



## partner in swine (Oct 3, 2009)

That's a nice pile of meat. My colesteral went up just taking a peek.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Nov 1, 2009)

I truely forgot about this.....
Here is a picture of the finished bacon that I sliced up this morning with my new slicer.


----------



## hollis (Nov 2, 2009)

OMG that looks so good!!  Cant wait to make my own!


----------



## desertlites (Nov 2, 2009)

that there is some nice lean bacon Andy-is about time I do some belly.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been to 3 markets and can not find the pork bellies to work with
There is a possibility that one place can "special order" some for me at a pemium price. Is it worth the $7 # price?


----------



## rod guy (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, that really looks good.


----------



## hollis (Nov 2, 2009)

I called around to a LOT of delis and upper scale markets that I thought could get them...  I found only one that could get them, if I wanted to buy 20 pounds worth of bellies...

The one market that told me they could could get them in that large quantitiy told me to look to mexican stores.  I called one, and they told me they had them haha.  Try looking at mexican market type stores.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 2, 2009)

Very cool - we have 3 big ones in town 
Will check this week
Thanks for the tip


----------



## bb53chevpro (Nov 2, 2009)

Around here, I can get bellies at any local butcher. It runs from $2 to $3 a pound. When sales come I can get it for 99 cents a pound.


Thanks for all the great comments.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks awesome Andy


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome lookin' stuff !

Thanks for showing,
Bearcarver


----------

